# European front license plate holder part number



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

I picked up a European front license plate holder with *part number 51 11 2 695 259*

Can anyone check their parts disk to find out if this is in fact the correct holder for European plates before I recommend it to others?

I ask because it it a lot larger than the actual license plate.

Thanks.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

From my ETK investigation, it is the correct front plate holder for Europe -- but only for an M3. If I specify a 330Ci with the M front bumper, for instance, it gives me 51 11 8 244 354 for the Euro plate holder.


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

thanks for looking it up!

I'll be dropping it off for Carbon black painting this week!


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

*How to make the ETK tell you make/model/year given a part number*

*How do you know what make/model/year it's for from the ETK?

* *I entered the European part number above using this sequence:
* - Start the ETK on a Windows-based PC
- Press PARTS SEARCH --> DEFAULT VALUES 
- Set CATALOG = Cars, CATALOG MODEL = ECE, LANGUAGE = American, MARQUE = BMW, STEERING = Left Steering
- Set SHOW IMAGE NUMBER = detailed, EVALUATE CONDITIONS = Yes
But that ETK sequence still pops me back to the VEHICLE IDENTIFICATION screen whereby I must enter in a VIN or BMW make/model/year.*

I get the part desription when I try a different ETK sequence:*
- Start the ETK & press ADDITIONAL INFO --> PARTS INFORMATION
- Enter the BMW part number *51 11 2 695 259* & press ENTER

 But that ETK sequence just comes up with LICENSE PLATE BASE PRIMED (see photo below); but how can I tell which make/model/year for that part number?

In other words, what is the ETK search sequence that yields the make/model/year given a particular BMW part number?


----------



## Ci2Eye (Feb 27, 2003)

Isn't it true that the tourist plates that are put on your car for ED are smaller (not as wide) as a standard EU plate and that is why the european plate holder is wider than Rcoundry's plate? 

I still have the tourist plate on the front of my car but it is still mounted on the U.S. spec plate holder which isn't ideal and I would prefer one that would fit the plate but I thought I remembered reading here that even the Euro plate bracket won't be an exact fit because the tourist plates are not as wide.


----------

